# HENRY'S AUTO BODY&PAINT (DETAILING)



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

HENRY'S BODY SHOP WOULD LIKE TO SHOW YOU SOME OF THE WORK WE DO HERE IN THE 209, MY SHOP IS LOCATED IN TRACY,CA. WE DO A LITTLE BIT OF EVERYTHING, FROM PEDAL CARS,FILING CABNETS, MOTORCYCLES,CLASSIC CARS,LOWRIDERS,HOT RODS. WE DON'T TURN DOWN ANY WORK. INSURANCE WORK IS WELCOMED TO. HERE'S SOME PICS OF STUFF WE HAVE IN PROGRESS,AND FINISHED STUFF. THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME, YOU CAN CALL THE SHOP ANY TIME M-F 8:00-5:00 ASK FOR HENRY (THE BOSS)


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

:wave: Sup???


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

BODY/PAINT BY HENRY'S,BOTH MURALS DONE BY "ALBERTO HERRERA" VISALIA,CA HE DOE'S BEAUTIFUL WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Very nice work!!Great detail.


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

F***ing Excelent


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 03:57 PM~9503440
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 03:49 PM~9503379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: tight work hommie


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 05:03 PM~9503861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


American Muscle


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

PAINT/CLEAR BY HENRY'S, SAMMY'S AIRBRUSH DID THE MURALS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you guys putting out some killer work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 05:32 PM~9504064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


samie from napa ?


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 21 2007, 06:55 PM~9504223
> *samie from napa ?
> *


YA SAMMY FROM NAPA :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you do nice work keep up the good job


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

BLOCKED AND REPRIMED 3 TIMES TO GET THIS CAD STRAIGHT AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

]HENRY'S CREW REBUFFED "CHERRY 64" TO GET IT TO TOP NOTCH "SHOW QUALITY" FOR TRINO FROM "NEW STYLE" CAR CLUB.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

WE ALSO KEEP"HEAVY HITTER" FROM "NEW STYLE" CAR CLUB SHINED UP BOTH CARS LOOKING AS ALWAYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

2 tone siver/black


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

didnt poly paint classic blues? im pretty sure thats a poly paint job there buddy


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 27 2007, 10:37 PM~9546762
> *didnt poly paint classic blues? im pretty sure thats a poly paint job there buddy
> *


YES HE DID, WE MOLDED DOUGS HOOD/TRUNK, AND DID THE PAINT WORK ON THAT. I NEVER SAID WE PAINTED HEAVY HITTER, I SAID WE KEEP HIS CAR POLISHED UP/DETAILED.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 04:24 PM~9503193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

very very nice! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 04:57 PM~9503440
> *
> 
> 
> ...






























HI HENRY NICE WORK I LOVE THE WAY YOU DID THE CLEAR ON MY MURALS  
ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

How much to mold the underside of a honda accord hood?


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 20 2008, 11:42 AM~9738932
> *How much to mold the underside of a honda accord hood?
> *


sheet metal, bodywork/primer, paint and clear coat, colorsand buff.$1,700


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

ANOTHER MOLDED 64 IMPALA TRUNK IN PROGRESS.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

what up henry, see u in a bit t-dog


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

You guys ever worked with any outrageous paint?


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

NOW AT HENRY'S , HAND PINSTRIPES & LETTERING, CALL THE SHOP FOR A ESTIMATE. AND CHECK OUT HIS WORK.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

DAM THIS IS REAL NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

very nice work


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

u guys are doing too much love them trunks :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 14 2008, 05:47 PM~9944938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how do u do that what material you do u use dondo or what?


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

i meant bondo


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Mar 29 2008, 08:22 PM~10286093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope those aint og jordans :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 6 2008, 04:42 PM~10348863
> *i hope those aint og jordans  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!!! OLD SCHOOL JORDENS :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Apr 7 2008, 08:52 AM~10353666
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT !!!!!! OLD SCHOOL JORDENS :thumbsup:
> *


OOPS MY BAD JORDANS :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia+Apr 7 2008, 08:52 AM~10353666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

NICE WORK!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK. KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

how much will you guys charge to cut and buff a bigbody lac?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ttt nice work


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 3 2008, 03:22 PM~10789278
> *how much will you guys charge to cut and buff a bigbody lac?
> *


A ROUGH ESTIMATE WITH OT LOOKING AT IT IS ABOUT 1,000 BUCKS, DEPENDING HOW MUCH CLEAR IS ON THERE , AND HOW FLAT YOU WANT IT.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: henry i will be hitting you up soon to cut and buff my cutlass


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Mar 11 2008, 08:48 AM~10141659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much to do this to 64 impala trink just metal work


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

very nice work, now open up a shop in NJ. :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2008, 03:03 PM~11871298
> *how much to do this to 64 impala trink just metal work
> *


your looking at about $800.00


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11871369
> *your looking at about $800.00
> *


cool thanks how long does it take to do


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 15 2008, 03:13 PM~11871405
> *cool thanks how long does it take to do
> *


it takes about 5-7 working days, you would have to call the shop 2 schedule it in.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

ALBERTO DID THE MURALS & HENRY'S DID THE BODY WORK & PAINT.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 15 2008, 02:14 PM~11871421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job like akways henry :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 23 2008, 09:20 AM~11950738
> *good job like akways henry :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


R U ACCEPTING APPLICATIONS :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sup henry :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE WORK FELLAS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Henry & David 
Frank and Diane just wanted to see how you and your family are doing I know it can be hard at times but just know that we are here if you need us for anything GOD BLESS you and your family and know that you are in our prayers we send you much love from our family to yours. :angel: :angel:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 12 2008, 07:30 PM~12139120
> *Hi Henry & David
> Frank and Diane just wanted to see how you and your family are doing  I know it can be hard at times but just know that we are here if you need us for anything GOD BLESS you and your family and know that you are in our prayers we send you much love from our family to yours. :angel:  :angel:
> *


Thank you brother for your concern and prayers, were doing ok it's just real hard to deal with the loss of your mother, but with the faith of god i will see her again in heaven, tell frank&diane i said hi. thank you again and god bless you and you familiy. HENRY ( MI FAMILIA) :angel:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 14 2008, 06:50 PM~9944962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much does this run? $$


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Nov 20 2008, 02:38 AM~12208354
> *how much does this run? $$
> *


roughly about 1,800-2,000, that,s sheetmetal,bodywork,paint&clearcoat color sand&buff. it takes some work to get them straight, i have a little trick for that  call the shop if you have any questions. (209) 839-6805. ask 4 HENRY.


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

WHAT'S UP HERNY JUST WISHING YOU AND YOUR FAIMLY A HAPPY THANKSGIVING AND GOD BLESS YOU FORM FRANK & DIANE.C :angel: :angel:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HENRY TO U AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What's up Henry :wave:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

what's up henry & geroge just wishing you guys a happy new year be safe and god bless frank & diane.c :wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Mar 11 2008, 08:48 AM~10141659
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT JB WELD? DO YOU JUST TACK IT THEN PUT JB WELD? :dunno: 
REALLY JUST WONDERING NOT TRYING TO CLOWN JUST WANNA KNOW?


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: ttt for good work


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

WHAT UP HENRY


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

WHAT.S UP HENRY JUST SAYING HI FRANK & DIANE CROWN OF LIFE IS HAVING A SHOW ON 4-25-09 IN LATHROP AT 1919 E.LOUISE AVE FROM 10:00AM-3:00PM HOPE YOU GUYS CAN COME OUT BRING YOUR BBQ PITS GOD BLESS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT FOR HENRY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 31 2008, 08:30 AM~10777209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 5 2009, 05:23 PM~13795545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HENRY YOU DOING TOOOOO MUCH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

SOCIOS RAFFLE LOWRIDER BIKE 2009


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 06:42 PM~9504536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HENRY I DID NOT KNOW U HAVE UR OWN PAGE  
AN THANK'S 4 ALL THE WORK OVER THE YR'S 2 HEAVY HITTER .
I ONLY LET THE BEST WORK ON MY CAR AND "U :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST JOKING :twak:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 06:42 PM~9504536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 63 impala that needs paint on both body and frame with graphics and pinstryping what does a paint job like this run for? I like this color that heavy hitter has. Is it an aqua candy color?


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 19 2009, 05:46 PM~13938876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT ALLEY :biggrin: TTT


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jun 30 2009, 03:28 PM~14342986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THIS ? PM ME


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

HYDRO PUMPS.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 8 2009, 05:41 PM~14414989
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful primo! TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 8 2009, 03:39 PM~14414974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bling bling that kandy looks real nice good job :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 8 2009, 02:40 PM~14414981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

THANKS GUY'S FOR THE GOOD COMENTS


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64 (Dec 13, 2008)

HEY HENRY THIS IS JOHNNY...JUST WANTED TO SAY THAT THING ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK   (IM STILL WAITING FOR MY SHIRT :biggrin: )


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 15 2009, 07:41 AM~14480218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

58 Impala parts painted.


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hawaiian punch (Aug 8, 2007)

What's up Henry :wave: :wave:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

:worship: good worx..


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jul 15 2009, 08:41 AM~14480218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, looks way cool.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 17 2009, 05:02 PM~15388646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 03:33 PM~15447450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, laid out real good.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much u charge to repaint my bike


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 02:28 PM~15447394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing very good Henry. I love the color combo. I think I know who's owns the 58 :biggrin: . Stay  and keep doing what you do best bro from Vic.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

CAN U CONVERT A HARDTOP TO CONVERTIBLE 1964 IMPALA SS IF SO HOW MUCH? THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 10:41 AM~15445335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS WORK,COMES OUT OF HENRYS :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 11:41 AM~15445335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you are a bad ass homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 10:50 AM~15445415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice work


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 3 2009, 12:37 PM~15549627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 17 2009, 12:59 PM~15387274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 3 2009, 12:37 PM~15549627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOD BOSS :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 16 2009, 09:25 AM~15678464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getting the job done


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Oct 23 2009, 11:50 AM~15445415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats nice


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. GOON_@Nov 21 2009, 12:09 PM~15738155
> *:0 thats nice
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> this 58 came out real clean


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> > this 58 came out real clean
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff, WE DROPED THE BODY BODY ON FRAME WED,& TRINO TRAILERED IT TO HIM THURSDAY, NOW THE FUN PART BEGINS :thumbsup:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Henry, Trino and crew for the delivery of my 58.
Big thanks to you Henry, George and Manuel for the bad ass job 
on my ride. Look for my posttings under L8GR858.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

VERY CLEAN NICE JOB


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

nice job,cant wait to see it put together


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

Nice 58. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 11 2009, 08:58 AM~15947065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAME OUT NICE HENRY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

YOUR SHOP IS CLEAN U REALLY HOOKED UP YOUR OFFICE DOING IT REAL BIG HENRY LIKE RICK ROSS SAYS BOSS :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup: Henery's the man!


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

What's up Henry. I'm working on the car when I can. With the holidays and the cold it's going to be a slow process  Thanks again for the GREAT JOB seems like everyone likes it so far  here's a pis of what I found in the vents. 








About 10 lbs of sand on each side. I guess whenever you blast a body make sure you check every port :uh: 
I also got the floorboard primed.
















Looks good  
Check you out later bro.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 11 2009, 08:58 AM~15947065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT SUPER CLEAN HENRY :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

2 THE TOP MERRY X-MASS KEEP BRING N IT HENRY :thumbsup:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

THANKS HENRY  HOPE YOU, THE CREW AND LA FAMILIA HAVE A VERRY MERRY X-MAS. I'LL SEE YOU NEXT WEEK, MY TRANY IS SUPOSE TO BE DONE THEN.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn fuckin badass work!!!!


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

happy new years henry 58 looks tooooooooooooooo clean


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE BBQ HENRY,IT WAS GOOD TO KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMELESS ,I MEAN HOMMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Dec 21 2007, 03:21 PM~9503167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that a 57 Plymouth Fury like in the movie christine? If so I love that car.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy New Year to you, the crew, and familia. I was out of town for a few days, took la familia to DisneyLand :cheesy: . If I'm going to spend money on the 58 I've got to spend some on them too :biggrin: I should be stopping by this week to pick up my trany


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

happy new year henry george and crew


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Wuts up Henry  , how u and the crew doing, have you had a chance to get to the moldings. I'm starting to make some progress on the 58  I know Trino plans to bust out for easter, I'll settle for the summer :biggrin: Later Bro


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> WHATS UP HENRY


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> > WHATS UP HENRY
> 
> 
> looks good


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Dec 11 2009, 01:14 PM~15949309
> *Thanks Henry, Trino and crew for the delivery of my 58.
> Big thanks to you Henry, George and Manuel for the bad ass job
> on my ride. Look for my posttings under L8GR858.
> ...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

THANKS HENRY FOR THE HELP ON MY 58,YOU ARE AN UNREPLACEBLE FRIEND,THANKS TO MENO AND GEORGE AT HENRYS TOO . :thumbsup:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks again Henry and crew for the bad ass job on my 58 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and the future help to get this ride rollin  I know my cruisers are in good hand :biggrin: just keep them out of Trino's hands :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Jan 29 2010, 08:06 PM~16456083
> *Thanks again Henry and crew for the bad ass job on my 58 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and the future help to get this ride rollin  I know my cruisers are in good hand :biggrin: just keep them out of Trino's hands :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

THANKS BENNY & TRINO FOR THE COMPLEMENTS :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR, CANT WAIT TO SEE BOTH OF THE 58'S DONE THIS SUMMER, WE STILL HAVE A LITTLE WAY'S TO GO TO GET THEM DONE. ( TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO IT WRIGHT :thumbsup: :WHEN IT COMES TO DOING BODYWORK & PAINT YOU WANT TO DO IT WRIGHT THE FIRST TIME


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 31 2010, 04:08 PM~16469876
> *THANKS BENNY & TRINO FOR THE COMPLEMENTS  :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR, CANT WAIT TO SEE BOTH OF THE 58'S DONE THIS SUMMER, WE STILL HAVE A LITTLE WAY'S TO GO TO GET THEM DONE. ( TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO IT WRIGHT :thumbsup:  :WHEN IT COMES TO DOING BODYWORK & PAINT YOU WANT TO DO IT WRIGHT THE FIRST TIME
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 31 2010, 03:08 PM~16469876
> *THANKS BENNY & TRINO FOR THE COMPLEMENTS  :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR, CANT WAIT TO SEE BOTH OF THE 58'S DONE THIS SUMMER, WE STILL HAVE A LITTLE WAY'S TO GO TO GET THEM DONE. ( TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO IT WRIGHT :thumbsup:  :WHEN IT COMES TO DOING BODYWORK & PAINT YOU WANT TO DO IT WRIGHT THE FIRST TIME
> *


YOU SO RIGHT MY BROTHA :h5: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Feb 4 2010, 11:54 PM~16518731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE MASTER POINTING OUT,WHAT NEEDS TO BE DONE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TEAM WORK THATS WHAT ITS ALL ALBOUT


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Trino's 58 looking good :thumbsup: I gues that practice on mine payed off :biggrin: keep it going bro :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

WHATS UP HENRY


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Wuts up Henry  here is a couple of pics for your followers :thumbsup: 
























should be getting the engine this week :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 9 2010, 01:07 AM~16556480
> *WHATS UP HENRY
> *


It's been a little slow since the new year started, just trying to hang in there and pay the bills every month


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

What's up t-dog  you still got a lot of work to do on the 58, you don't have time to play on the computer :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 10 2010, 06:45 PM~16576142
> *What's up t-dog   you still got a lot of work to do on the 58, you don't have time to play on the computer :biggrin:
> *


X2 TELL HIM HENRY NO MORE COME N IN LATE 2 WORK HE DONT HAVE NO SIC TIME LOL


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

yo henry how much for a 2 stage paint on my Lincoln? the body is strait.


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 18 2010, 04:10 PM~16653164
> *
> *


Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> LOOKS GOOD HENRY EVEN BETTER BUFFED OUT SHE WILL B HAPPY :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 18 2010, 02:16 PM~16653203
> *
> *


Henry getting down again for la familia :thumbsup: . If she don't want it, I know some one who will :rofl: . Looking good Henry  .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 18 2010, 03:10 PM~16653164
> *
> *


LOOKING GOOD HENRY ,CANT WAIT TILL THE 58 IS IN THAT SPOT IN THE BOOTH,THANKS 4 ALL THE HELP,ILL BE THERE TOMORROW


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

WHATS UP HENRY :wave:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 23 2010, 09:07 PM~16707046
> *LOOKING GOOD HENRY ,CANT WAIT TILL THE 58 IS IN THAT SPOT IN THE BOOTH,THANKS 4 ALL THE HELP,ILL BE THERE TOMORROW
> *


Manuel is going to have fun painting another 58 :ugh: :banghead: hno: :boink:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

Ay Henry,just checking in to say wassup.I appreciate the work you guys are doing on my dash,can't wait to see the finished product!Props to George & Manual too,helluva trio!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Detailpro3 (Dec 4, 2009)

You do some straight up sick ass work. Very clean and detailed. I used to live in brentwood about 12 years ago. I miss the area and would love to come work for you. Keep up the killer jobs.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

WHATS UP HENRY


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Wuts up Henry. I got the dash all done and the motor and trany in. It's getting there. I'll stop by tomarrow, so I can take my generator in to get rebuilt. Later bro.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 09:37 PM~17231298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 18 2010, 08:37 PM~17231298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

some extreme talent there :0 

that black caddy's paint is straighter than an arrow......wow. :wow:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Friday night 4/23, getting a chill night together at SONICS in Tracy starting around 6:30 spread the word hope to see yall there


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Another bad ass ride from Henry coming together :thumbsup: Thanks Henry, Trino, George, Jeff for the help :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@Apr 23 2010, 08:44 AM~17280073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work but what's up with the shop phone? Is there a new number or what?


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGNOS_@May 3 2010, 09:41 PM~17382802
> *TTT</span>*


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Henry,Trino, and Jeff for the help with the back glass :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Benny G_@May 19 2010, 06:56 PM~17545757
> *Thanks Henry,Trino, and Jeff for the help with the back glass :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


This car is comin out beautiful,,, soon I'll have one :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Wuts up Henry, here's a pic of you and big bro comin home from Reno :thumbsup: and a couple of pics of my ride. Thanks to you and the crew I'm almost there :worship: :h5: 
























Here's a pic you won't forget :banghead: :banghead: but it still looks sweet


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the help Henry and George. I couldn't have got here with out it.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

MI FAMILIA at HOT AUGUST NIGHTS RENO :h5: We doin it


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

A few solo shots :wave:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Doin it on 13"s:fool2:


----------



## Mifamilia2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking good bro !


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Benny G said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Benny G said:


> Doin it on 13"s:fool2:


 man thats a nice MoFo !


----------



## Mifamilia2 (Sep 11, 2011)

looking good BENNY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*Henry's chop chop hahaha *





















































































































































And the best work


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

really nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*Henry still choppin at da chop*


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

Benny G said:


> And the best work


Don't know whay happen to the pics, think they were switched by making new album for Henry's work:dunno:. My bad. Will repost


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*HENRY'S CHOP SHOP (pics that were removed)*


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*More pics from da chop*


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*These are some new pics*


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mi familia said:


>


how much for a 64 trunk and hood exactly like the pic sheetmetal bodywork and then primered


----------



## Mifamilia2 (Sep 11, 2011)

A&R said:


> how much for a 64 trunk and hood exactly like the pic sheetmetal bodywork and then primered


1000 bucks that's doing sheet metal wrk and body wrk final prime ready for paint.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

whats shop info ?????


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mifamilia2 said:


> 1000 bucks that's doing sheet metal wrk and body wrk final prime ready for paint.


good prices is your shop still open?? the number diconnected:dunno:


----------



## Mifamilia2 (Sep 11, 2011)

New location 3206 East Fremont st Stockton. Unit # 6.phone # 209-406-5590 Henry. I well be @ the socios car show sunday.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mifamilia2 said:


> New location 3206 East Fremont st Stockton. Unit # 6.phone # 209-406-5590 Henry. I well be @ the socios car show sunday.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

Mifamilia2 said:


> 1000 bucks that's doing sheet metal wrk and body wrk final prime ready for paint.


thats hood and trunk


----------



## Mifamilia2 (Sep 11, 2011)

no, thats for one panel.


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

Mifamilia2 said:


> no, thats for one panel.


 ok thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## 52hrdtp (Dec 14, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE HENRY
(Tell BENNY Q VOE!)


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

MI FAMILIA


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

nicenice:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:worship::worship:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)

*31 FORD*

Henry's latest creation :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala6367 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mifamilia2 said:


> no, thats for one panel.


I love the work. I got a 63' Impala SS and looking for body and paint. I live in Sunnyvale (close to San Jose). Please call me at 408-910-1901


----------



## impala6367 (Oct 18, 2012)

Stranger69 said:


> nicenice:thumbsup:



I need a body and paint hook up. Can u give me Henry's contact info


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice work.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this one took 3rd place bike of the year at the super show this past year you guys do great work


----------



## Mifamilia2 (Sep 11, 2011)

My phone # 209-406-5590 ask for Henry.located in Stockton CA.


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

TTT for Henry's  top of the line work :wave:


----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Benny G (Oct 27, 2009)




----------

